# CM9/ICS Calendar issue



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

I tried installing both ICS4Bionic and Gummy 1.0 this weekend and found a strange issue, on both ROMS I could setup accounts to connect to my work Exchange which I use to synch my calendar and contacts. However when I went into the calendar app on the Bionic, I had no appointments and no listing for the calendar on the exchange account. All I could see for calendars were the ones for my GMail accounts. This functionality works fine on Eclipse 2.2 and worked on MIUI for the DX so has anyone encountered this yet and have a work-around?

Cheers


----------

